# Fluval chi 6.6gal



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I've always wanted a bedside aquarium that I can always use as like a night light in my bedroom. I was surfing around the classifieds and one post stood out to me a lot. It was Kaoss's post on 6.6gallon fluval chi. I bought it from him around the end of august, and yes, it's been awhile! His deal came with everything! Filter, finnex led light, eheim jäger heater and 7kg of flourite! I just couldn't ignore the deal  I carried back home and ended up with muscle sore, but hey, I think it was worth it! The only concern I had was that I've never used flourite before. I usually use amazonia so I was a little skeptical about the gravel texture of flourite. 
Here's the setup without the stuff inside







So when i thought i have another tank that i never planned to buy, i didn't know what to do with the aquascaping. But I've always wanted to do some iwagumi so thought I'd take a walk and look for some rock. I actually found an awesome rock that has a different shade of blue and black, so I took that home and started scaping. First, I put a layer of flourite, then a layer of leftover amazonia, and then capped it with another layer of flourite. I did this because I always like the idea of capping nutrients underneath, and because I know that amazonia tends to leak nutrients along with ammonia (or that's what Japanese aquarium community believes), I thought I'd just cap it. Also, I did it so it'll be easier for carpet plants to take roots and spread.

And last week, I went to aquarium west to buy some plants. I got tropica's dwarf hairgrass (which was 13.99...and I thought they were about 7 or 8...) and alternanthera reineckii.







I asked the man whether I need to dose with copper/iron (sorry I forget what it was) to get the redness of the plant. He said the co2 make everything work, but is that true? Because I remember reading that copper or iron enhances the red. :/ anyhow, with them planted, this is how it looks right now (with diy co2)

Art the pictures are all over the place.....but I hope you can figure out which pic is which. Sorry about the trouble, it's my first time posting pics


----------

